

Ask HN: How to check if your website works for all ISPs and locations?  - rokhayakebe

I found a few times that there are some places where  internauts could not access our website. Some people suggested that it may be a DNS issue and others said it may be an issue with a particular internet service provider.<p>Is there a way to check if your website works in different locations (cities) or for all ISPs?<p>Thank you.
======
byoung2
I don't know if there is a tool to check every ISP, but this one checks about
a dozen different cities:

<http://www.alertra.com/spotcheck.php>

~~~
rokhayakebe
Thank you Byoung2.

